
'What's Twitter?' asks China following Obama revelation - blasdel
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/pda/2009/nov/23/twitter-china-barack-obama
======
stuartjmoore
It'd be nice if more international users were on Twitter. Twitter's publicness
and trending topics really break certain clique's bubbles. All the urban
hashtags and tween Twilight talk open me up to new worlds I just don't get on
Facebook.

(This is ignoring the consequences of everyone using a preparatory service, of
course)

------
skorgu
I can't immediately find any context for this, did he drop the name twitter
unprompted, was it part of a broader discussion or was it a direct question?

